# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Costos agrícolas de Piquillo y Morrón

## LMTC

_Me podría informar acera del detalle de costos agrícolas por Ha. de Pimiento Piquillo y Pimiento Morrón?_ _Gracias,_  _LMTC_Temas similares: proveedores de pimiento piquillo - urgente Venta Descarte Pimiento Piquillo pimiento morrón Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc. Control biológico de plagas de aves en uva de mesa, páprika, pimiento morrón, etc.

----------


## carmestar

Que tipo de terreno se necesita y cuales son los costos? si alguien tiene información posteela por favor.
Saludos

----------


## kscastaneda

Costos Morron Castañeda.xlsHola les paso este costo de producción de pimiento morrón. 
Saludos cordiales, 
Ing. Carlos Castañeda

----------


## floreano

Como estan amigos, me podrian decir cual es el costo de la semilla del pimiento morron.
para una hectarea, que cantidad se usa?
Donde consigo la semilla del morron y el aji escabeche?
Algunos me recomiendan sembrarlo directo, otros que haga almacigo, ustedes que opinan? 
saludos, omar floreano

----------


## bio.poblete

Hola la verdad yo estoy interesado tb en los costos de produccion del pimiento piquillo. Porfa Carlos C. a ver si no puedes echar una manito con este cultibo de pimiento piquillo. Ah y muchas gracias por los costos del pimiento morron. Saludos cordiales. Pdta: Aun estoy esperando tu mensaje para darnos una salida. Jaj. Bye

----------


## efecabrera

Alguien vende o me puede indicar donde venden la semilla del pimiento piquillo? gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Hola, llama al Ingeniero Lucho Luchhetti de viveros genesis 827*6457 puedes decir que te dí su número. 
Saludos y usa BIOFERTIL MAR !!!

----------


## efecabrera

Muchas gracias por la respuesta Carlos, no cuento con nextel, a ese número le adiciono 98 o 99, gracias

----------


## kscastaneda

Pues pruebe con las dos, porque no sabría decirle. 
Saludos y feliz navidad !!!
Continúe visitando Agroforum, este año retomamos con fuerza los temas, les estoy preparando muchas cosas interesantes para el 2012.

----------

